# My little Brats



## rat_elf (Jan 23, 2007)

Splinter








Mecha

Here they are in the little doll house I got for them to play in when they are roaming free. They seem to like it :lol:


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Haha.. cute!! They do look like they're having fun!! 
I like to get things at garage sales, clean them up, and let my girls have at the fun.


----------



## ratlover122 (Jan 28, 2007)

They're so cute!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha they are very cute


----------

